# decision after interview call for student visa Australia (e visa )



## deep khela (May 31, 2014)

hii,,,,,,,,,,, i applied Australia student visa 573 ( e visa ) under svp on 7th aprail,,,,, my course start on 28 july,,,, .......medical done in advance........ received interview call on 13 may..... it takes around 12 minutes..... till now after interview me not received any decesion from immigration..............am waiting....lil bit worried...why they aa taking so much time for decesion........ when i check online my timeline shows.... processing commenced.....health requriments finilised ..............plz tell me anybody in how many time i will get decesion from immigration........


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Did you pass IELTS? You know you will get 0% if you write essays like that! 

That aside just because they interviewed you doesnt mean they were near grant. There is a lot to process.


----------



## Future overseas Edu (Jan 13, 2015)

deep khela said:


> hii,,,,,,,,,,, i applied Australia student visa 573 ( e visa ) under svp on 7th aprail,,,,, my course start on 28 july,,,, .......medical done in advance........ received interview call on 13 may..... it takes around 12 minutes..... till now after interview me not received any decesion from immigration..............am waiting....lil bit worried...why they aa taking so much time for decesion........ when i check online my timeline shows.... processing commenced.....health requriments finilised ..............plz tell me anybody in how many time i will get decesion from immigration........


you may call up the embassy and enquire about ur visa status


----------

